# Rescues critize Animal Control Shelter in Bham, AL



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.nbc13.com/gulfcoastwest/vtm/news.apx.-content-articles-VTM-2008-02-20-0026.html

I thought this was worth posting. I've often seen people ask in the Urgent section why certain ACs don't give animals much time. Here's one explanation.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Gosh, I would be thrilled with my city pound if they did the things this one does! My local pound really does less than any other city pound I have heard about.

Too bad the rescue group couldn't be more friendly and offer assistance instead of demanding the pound change...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It sounds like a standard big city Animal Control operation.


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

It is a big city and they take in the animals from local municipalities not classified as Birmingham, too. I am sure it's a contract thing. On any given day you can see trucks from several different citys (that don't have holding facilities) to bring their stray pickups. 

Janie, the adoption and rescue coordinator puts out a rescue list weekly for dogs that can go into rescue. What bothers me is that this weekly list consists of about 25 animals. The place holds much much more than that. I would guess 200 or more. 

Speaking from a shepherd standpoint, I have been told that 'shepherds are not my favorite' from someone in authority there that I won't name. That scares me. I like staying on good terms with BJC to keep pulling and helping the dogs. We have gotten some of our best shepherds from there. But... for every 1 gsd we are informed of, I can assure you many never get the chance to get into rescue. They sure don't get a chance for adoption cause only a select few of the pets actually go on the website. 

It's just a sad, sad place. We know how bad shepherds stress out in shelters. It's their death sentence and its so unfair. But the ultimate responsibility lies with irresponsible pet owners and that is the bottom line. 

Thanks for posting the article, Melanie


----------

